# 2013, What Will Be Your Theme/project/experiments?



## mje1980 (10/12/12)

Next year i plan on ( roughly ) doing the following. 

1.) Brew a nice dry hoppy UK pale ale. I mostly do mild ales, and whenever i do an ESB or pale ale i seem to add too much spec malts, and im never super happy with them, so next year i plan on brewing a decent hoppy,dry UK pale ale. Got lots of first gold so i'll use it!

2.) Milk stout/porter. I plan on trying some lactose too, more than likely in a stout, but maybe a porter too if i like the results. Maybe even in a mild. 

3.) Brew more hefe's. Been researching hefe's pretty thoroughly, and have got the 3 step mash down in my esky tun, so hope to brew some more of those.

4.) More strong beers. I do a few a year, usually american IIPA, but i want to try to brew a reasonable belgian golden/strong ale. My recent effort, is, well, underwhelming!. My 7% brown ale ( result of a miscalculation ) is bloody nice though, need to repeat somehow.

I think that'll keep me busy enough. I was going to add "brew more mild", but that's gunna happen anyway haha. 

What about the rest of you'se?


----------



## Fourstar (10/12/12)

1) A few sours. Hopefully i can do 3 a year to get some serious blending potential/vintages happening. Brewing a supplication inspired sour over xmas. http://russianriverbrewing.com/brews/supplication/
2) Fine tune the brewhouse repeatability now that i have my HERMS complete.
3) No bad (average) beer. Lifes too short for bad beer. No compromises on starter sizes, yeast viability, pitching temps or rushing batches from primary to serving. Had a couple of disappointing batches this year due to a combination of those listed. Never again.


----------



## mckenry (10/12/12)

Now that I have built this;






I want to keep it full !

Planning on having 3 house favourites most of the time (Tonys LCBA, an APA and a Bo Pils) and rotating the other 3 with seasonals and a Belgian. TTL clone, a stout in winter, Leffe Blonde clone and a few of my own recipes are bound to flow in 2013. :beer: 

Need to plan brewing for the season better.


----------



## adraine (10/12/12)

1. Fininsh the 3v bewery off & get some hours up on it, fine tuning and the likes.

2. Look at a rims/herms system with pid control.

3. Get a house beer down pat & spend the money normally spent on everyday commercial beer on "researching" which beers are my favorites so i can have a go at brewing them myself.


4. Do a brewing course or try and learn from others @ brew days.


----------



## adraine (10/12/12)

mckenry said:


> Now that I have built this;
> 
> View attachment 59168




:icon_drool2: I want that!


----------



## sponge (10/12/12)

Mine is to finish the HERMS setup I have bought everything for, but havent got around to wiring/plumbing as of yet.

Made some upgrades to the HLT, and set up brown pumps over the weekend, with a keg mash tun and HERMS pot the next two upgrades which should finish everything. 

As per brewing goals, consistency will be my primary focus. I wasn't happy enough with some of the brews I was producing, and will be hoping that the brewery upgrades will help pinpoint my downfalls...


----------



## DarkFaerytale (10/12/12)

i get a 50L braumiester in january, need to add 2 more taps to my chesty and then like mckenry, try and keep it full.


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/12/12)

1) I'd like to get a chesty2) hook up my current fridge to make it a fermenting fridge3) make a big beer 6.5%+4) have a collaboration brew day5) enter a competition


----------



## geneabovill (10/12/12)

Just bought all the gear for a stir plate, so gonna try a massive starter for a cascade pils. Yeah a cascade pils. Other than that, I'll most likely be busy with a new baby (due today).

Oh, and tasting my Xmas lotto beers.


----------



## PhantomEasey (10/12/12)

1) Improve consistency
1.a) Finish 3V Rig

2) Choose and lock down a house beer

3) Nail milds

4) Enter a competition

5) Join a brew club

6) Add myself to the liver transplant waiting list h34r:


----------



## sp0rk (10/12/12)

Well I've got my Bacon ESB racked onto the grilled bacon as of yesterday
So i guess i'll be refining the recipe until i get that perfect (next batch will be done with candied bacon)
more and more people from work are trying my beers and loving them and wanting them to drink at home, so i'm thinking about maybe doing some fresh wort kits to make some extra cash to pay for further brewing experiments
I intend on acquiring a grain mill so i can buy in bulk and save on shipping/have grains on hand for brewing whenever i want (living halfway between MHB and craftbrewer sucks)
and start brewing a whole lot more!


----------



## Diesel80 (10/12/12)

1) Enter a comp for some 'reality check' feedback.

2) Meet more Perth brewers.

3) Man up and do a double batch.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Arghonaut (10/12/12)

Going to jump into step mashing in my BIAB pot and liquid yeasts in the hope i can crank out a nice belgian golden strong. Have got a 40L crab pot with an insert that i put some stand off bolts in the bottom of, so that i can apply heat directly without scorching the bag/grains. 

Just need to throw together a DIY stir plate over the holiday period and find a good recipe and im ready to go.


----------



## Florian (10/12/12)

1) Moving my brewing area from the garage to the patio overlooking the back yard

2) Chill every beer

3) start brewing milds and other low alcohol beers

4) make sure there are always a soda water and two decent beers on the kegerator in the kitchen

5) reinstate the kegerator in the garage

6) Don't enter any comps anymore.


----------



## Doubleplugga (10/12/12)

1. begin my electric brewery HERMS build

2. join a brew club

3. keep experimenting with my home grown cascade


----------



## petesbrew (10/12/12)

1. Brew new recipes & styles - I realised I spent this year mainly rebrewing favourite recipes.
2. man up and use my homegrown perle hops
3. convince SWMBO we need to upgrade the kitchen fridge 
4. build a portable/collapsable bar setup for the backyard.


----------



## rehab (10/12/12)

Master yeast. I have a taste that I get in every beer and while I don't mind it once it is pointed out I cant wait to get through the beer. 

Also want to get my special project beer down and fermented succesfully (for a barleywine.)

Makes beers that go outside the Pale Ale zone. Not too keen on English anything but Milds and the like may need to be given a fair crack at least.
Oh yeah and since I have temp control the grand Pilsner will need to be attempted also.


----------



## Spoonta (10/12/12)

cats75 said:


> 1. begin my electric brewery HERMS build
> 
> 2. join a brew club
> 
> ...


----------



## Philthy79 (10/12/12)

1) I wanted it finished by the end of this year, but it looks like maybe by the start of next year to finish building my Herm-it rig.
2) Have a house Mild/Bitter on tap
3) Master a decent Kolsch (SWMBO favourite - she's downing Wahoo like there's no tomorrow)
4) as per 1; HERM-IT double batches
5) Get married
6) Get the old Metter's Stove cranking in the bar (come winter)


----------



## Adam Howard (10/12/12)

1. Continue my recent good practice of HERMS wort production, fully temp controlled fermentation and proper yeast care/pitching rates.

2. Enter as many beers into as many comps as I can.

3. Brew more sours, I have three going at the moment but may get my hands on a barrel soon so need 200+ litres of beer to go into it with plenty of lovely Roeselare.


----------



## Nick JD (10/12/12)

Keep doing the same thing.


----------



## Punkal (10/12/12)

1. Get the keg setup completed (actually before the New Years party), Taps and font arrived today and the chest freezer should be here in a few hours, kegs are due tomorrow and some other bits a pices are due thursday.
2. Work on Improve consistency
3. Work on Improve efficiency
4. Build a better wort chiller
4. Choose a house beer or 2 (probably an American pale at this stage)
5. Enter a competition (preferable with the house beer)
6. Get another font and 3x taps as the freezer should fit 6 kegs easy.
7. I have a march pump i got a few years back and want to use it... I BIAB atm but was thinking of going 3v (I am thinking a 72L brew pot), I have changed over to electric this year and like it better than gas the only issue I have it the extra things in the pot that can get in the way and make it a little harder to clean but I use bulkheads/weldless fittings and they are not hard to remove for a good clean. 
8. Formulate a good belgein recipe (if its sensible it could be house beer #2)
9. Hop plantation going
10. Enjoy as much beer as I can.

hmmm 10... Is the enough things for the year...


----------



## breakbeer (10/12/12)

1. Finish putting together Matho's controller

2. Replace aluminium crab cooker with custom s/steel basket

3. Buy a grain mill & start buying grain in bulk

4. Improve my keg carbonation

5. Brew more beer


----------



## Josh (10/12/12)

1. Either build a bar with font or put a collar on my chest freezer.

2. Fill a 200L barrel with Barleywine, then after I bottle most of that, turn it sour.

3. Get a few styles down pat. American Brown and Eisbock are two I would like to master.

4. Brew a stein beer.

Edit: Add 4.


----------



## Salt (10/12/12)

hmmmm 2013... Can't wait for next year actually...for a few reasons.

1. My number 1 and biggest joy will be our Baby that is due on the 27th on Jan, just after my 30th! Can't wait to have a little brewing apprentice! Trials and tribulations a plenty I am sure...will be an awesome new experience!

2. Start to actually brew regularly and more frequently....too often have empty fermenters. So am going to start with one brew a month (this will be a good first step) and then potentially increase that once number 3 is sorted.

3. Increase my fermenting capabilities. Having Temp control is the best thing I have done. However since I can only fit one fermenter in the fridge, I am pretty limited in my brewing frequency. Only brewing Ales, but up to 3+ weeks in the fridge. Will get a new fridge (single door) that can fit two fermenters in and and try to do a few back to back brews to maximize output...

I can see that I will need to be brewing more actually and buying less with the new baby absorbing most of our funds! 

Bring it on!


----------



## waggastew (10/12/12)

1. Try to nail the APA style by working through as many recipes as I can. Ultimately tweak and change until I build my 'own' recipe. Enter it in the NSWAHBC in 2013 for some feedback.

2. Refine my AIPA, mainly on the fermentation profile side of things to eliminate some diacetyl faults. Enter it in the NSWAHBC for more feedback.

3. Have another attempt at some lagers over winter. Looking to ferment lower (<10degC), use a different yeast (Bavarian or Bud lager instead of Danish) and actually lager the beer for a decent period of time, potentially in cubes.......

4. Brew a Belgian Dubbel as my 2013 Strong Winter Beer

5. Towards the end of 2013 build a portable keg setup out of an esky/cooler. Looking at a 2 x 9L with sodastream CO2

Stew


----------



## mr_tyreman (10/12/12)

Stay single....

SWMBO sounds horrible

3 Years and counting

wish me luck


----------



## raven19 (10/12/12)

1. Finish new brew cave (then remove old shed, extend slab, etc) - refer attached progress pic, cladding/doors to go.





2. Learn and make some soft cheeses

3. House Reno's (do they ever friggin end?) and backyard works

4. and last but not least,.... brew, brew, brew!


----------



## Helles (10/12/12)

I need a new chest freezer and a new fermenting/storage fridge
As both have almost shit themselves last week
Just struggling by for one more week
Will get new ones after Christmas
And a new/real brew stand


----------



## bignath (10/12/12)

Ill be flat out brewing on my soon to be finished PID controlled, recirculating BIAB rig.

Automated step mashing here we come!


----------



## Brewer_010 (10/12/12)

My plan in 2013 is to brew more than two beers in a row without a fu(king stuck sparge...

And to brew some Altbiers over winter as I havent brewed one before.


----------



## petesbrew (10/12/12)

raven19 said:


> 1. Finish new brew cave (then remove old shed, extend slab, etc) - refer attached progress pic, cladding/doors to go.
> 
> View attachment 59193
> 
> ...


A garage for your garage. That's so awesome.


----------



## Mardoo (10/12/12)

I'm going to do something I've been avoiding and brew the same recipe at least once a month to help me understand beer better. Then I am going to drink it so that the beer can understand me better


----------



## Blitzer (10/12/12)

1. Move to All-Grain
2. Enter a Comp
3. Joining a club might be cool.


----------



## bruce86 (10/12/12)

I think i have just convinced myself to turn my biab into a 2v system next yr. And if i manage to get a house build a bitchin bar in it no point doing it till i own a house tho lol.


----------



## MaltyHops (10/12/12)

petesbrew said:


> raven19 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Finish new brew cave (then remove old shed, extend slab, etc) - refer attached progress pic, cladding/doors to go.
> ...


Making beer from beer :lol:


----------



## rotten (10/12/12)

Decide on a few house brews and nail'em

Set the brew/man cave out properly 

Build 3V stand properly








Drink and brew more if possible :kooi:


----------



## Truman42 (10/12/12)

1. Have more than one keg on the go at once with different styles in each

2. Try to get to more brew club meetings (Wednesday nights is such a bitch)

3. Get into cheese making


----------



## Mattress (10/12/12)

Philthy79 said:


> 1) I wanted it finished by the end of this year, but it looks like maybe by the start of next year to finish building my Herm-it rig.
> 2) Have a house Mild/Bitter on tap
> 3) Master a decent Kolsch (SWMBO favourite - she's downing Wahoo like there's no tomorrow)
> 4) as per 1; HERM-IT double batches
> ...



Mate, 
drop the get married part

Nothing good ever comes from that


----------



## yum beer (10/12/12)

Nail my pommy bitter, its getting real close.

May need the home grown goldings...also a first.


----------



## Fish13 (11/12/12)

finish my brew setup. Get a 40L urn and go fishing more


----------



## mfeighan (11/12/12)

1) want to experiment with some wild ferments, some 'commercial' examples i have tried are pretty nice, quotations as im not sure how wild they really were
2) +1 fish, i need to go fishing more


----------



## Screwtop (11/12/12)

1. Finish HERMS Mk II
2. Rebuild controller using PID's

Screwy


----------



## fraser_john (11/12/12)

Exercise more
Lose 10kg (see above)
Get the boat out and go fishing more often
Improve water profiling & pH management
Buy a pH meter accurate to 2 decimal places (see above)
Improve sparge process to reduce tannin uptake causing occasional clarity issues
Focus on yeast health during fermentation including pitch rates & nutrients

So many things to do, so little time.


----------



## adryargument (11/12/12)

1) Brew more sours. Already started a Berliner Weisse, time to get some lambics and gueze's happening.

2) Stop breaking 23L and 53L demijohns. (Nozel came off a high pressure hose, two birds with one stone.)

2.) Getting more creamy milkiness into my porter.

3.) More Belgian Dubbels and Tripples


----------



## Logman (11/12/12)

1) Find a really easy drinking beer 4% or so - and make this the only new beer I try to make.
2) Get control of my garage, getting too much stuff, bottles kegs etc.
3) Get better at chilling APA's (I no chill the rest) - tweak the chiller to suit my pot better.


----------



## Nibbo (11/12/12)

Priorities are:

1. Motorise mill - Install it onto an old overhead cupboard and turn the old stand into a bar stool.
2. Attempt to brew beer to defined styles rather than the old chuck it in method.
3. Enter at least one comp for the year for unbiased feedback.
Could keep going but won't achieve everything. 
3 is a good number that looks achievable.

Nibbo


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/12/12)

Finish breweries (3V and 1V)
Acquire another fridge (for lagers)
Buy 3 more corneys
Fix grain mills


----------



## bruce86 (11/12/12)

Mattress said:


> Mate,
> drop the get married part
> 
> Nothing good ever comes from that




i will contest this statement  was my wife who helped push me into a hobby ie home brewing. If not for her i would not have started this trip.


----------



## sponge (11/12/12)

To add to my previous list, I would also like to motorize my mill in plan for doing double batches on the upgraded MT.


----------



## mje1980 (11/12/12)

Seems like most of us have some sort of plan for next year. Hardest part is sticking to it for me, im really good at planning something, then doing something different last minute!!


----------



## milestron (11/12/12)

Have a crack at something sour


----------



## stux (11/12/12)

1) motorize mill
2) learn welding and build biab stand, mill stand etc
3) build 3V HERMS


----------



## tricache (11/12/12)

My Goals
1. Step up to Extract from K&K, maybe even try some AG
2. Set up A Fermentation Fridge
3. Get A Keg System!!! :super:


----------



## Eon77 (11/12/12)

Build my Herm-it rig & PID. Learn how to wire a PID!

...post more in AHB. :beerbang:


----------



## lukasfab (11/12/12)

1. get my chesty sorted for kegs
2. get my hefe down packed
3. brew more veriety


----------



## Nibbo (25/1/13)

Nibbo said:


> Priorities are:
> 
> 1. Motorise mill - Install it onto an old overhead cupboard and turn the old stand into a bar stool. - Done & Dusted...How nice is it to watch the grain dissappear into the hopper without needing to worry about all the smoke coming out of your drill...now for the other 2 with 11 months to go...
> 2. Attempt to brew beer to defined styles rather than the old chuck it in method.
> ...


----------



## JDW81 (25/1/13)

1: Finish my new HLT
2: Lots of wheat based beers (here, krystal, dunkel)
3: English ales
4: Cider

Mainly to brew more than last year. Hopefully uni schedule is a little more forgiving.


----------



## adryargument (25/1/13)

Nibbo said:


> Priorities are:
> 
> 
> 1. Motorise mill - Install it onto an old overhead cupboard and turn the old stand into a bar stool. - Done & Dusted...How nice is it to watch the grain dissappear into the hopper without needing to worry about all the smoke coming out of your drill...now for the other 2 with 11 months to go...


Indeedy.

I updated my mill from MDF (The new mill is sitting on the old one) to steel and gave her a paint job.
Holds about 5-6 buckets worth, you just need to press stop and change buckets.


----------



## Doubleplugga (25/1/13)

My priority this year is to get my electric brewery finished and running by the end of the year, due to work commitments I have not had a chance to get any more work done since I last posted on the build. All the major components I need are here, just need more days in the week and more time at home.
SWMBO however has decided that the house renovations come first, kinda hard to argue with that one.
At least I still have the old trusty 3v system to fall back on.

Oh.... and brew more beer this year and get my arse along to the west coast brewers club eventually! I have been saying that for a long time.
I have decided to call my new system the Double Plugga Brewery. A mate knocked me up a sign in his workshop to put on the front of the control panel. That's about the only progress made since December, arghhhh!!!


----------



## kcurnow (25/1/13)

My theme for the year is brew more Belgiums!
My projects are to finish my grain mill and build my electric brewery (doubleplugga we should share build issues)
And join one of the Melbourne brew clubs!!


----------



## Doubleplugga (25/1/13)

Sounds like a plan Brewnut! I am hoping not to run into too many but I think its inevitable there will be some issues. but hey that's one of the many great things about this forum.


----------



## Damien13 (25/1/13)

Florian said:


> 1) Moving my brewing area from the garage to the patio overlooking the back yard
> 
> 2) Chill every beer
> 
> ...


Why no comps Florian????


----------



## big78sam (25/1/13)

1 brew a barleywine.
2 set up a Randall
3 lower alcohol content on house beers
4 experiment with more single hop beers.


----------



## big78sam (25/1/13)

1 brew a barleywine.
2 set up a Randall
3 lower alcohol content on house beers
4 experiment with more single hop beers.


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/1/13)

I've been working on my new kegging setup, so I'll be getting that running


----------



## Florian (25/1/13)

Damien13 said:


> Why no comps Florian????


Just brewing what I drink this year. Not saying I didn't drink my comp beers, but probably brewed some beers that I might not have brewed if it weren't for comps. Or in other words, might have brewed one or two more wheat beers than I would've liked. 

At the moment I'm only brewing IPAs and Pilsners, so will enter those if I have some ready at the time, but won't try to time things specifically. 

Two kids = less brewing time -> concentrate on the necessities 

As for plans: Picking up an ebay brewery storage area for the back patio tomorrow from Bribie Island, keen to get that organised and move everything out of the garage.


----------



## Fish13 (26/1/13)

fish13 said:


> finish my brew setup. Get a 40L urn and go fishing more


----------



## Batz (26/1/13)

Florian said:


> Just brewing what I drink this year. Not saying I didn't drink my comp beers, but probably brewed some beers that I might not have brewed if it weren't for comps. Or in other words, might have brewed one or two more wheat beers than I would've liked.
> 
> At the moment I'm only brewing IPAs and Pilsners, so will enter those if I have some ready at the time, but won't try to time things specifically.
> 
> ...



I gave away brewing for comps. years ago, I found I was brewing beers for others rather than brewing beers for myself. Stuff the guidelines I say.

Batz


----------



## scottc1178 (26/1/13)

1. Fine tune my gheto 3v system.

2. create a beer so perfect that it makes Jesus look like Kyle Sandilands.

3. retire and reap the rewards, while sleeping on a fat pile of cash with many beautiful women.


----------



## carniebrew (26/1/13)

I can't seem to find anyone who's brewed a weizen with WB-06 at a constant temperature above 23 degrees (Which Fermentis tell me should bring out the banana). So my experiment will be a 23.5 degree fermented hefe....just as soon as I can get my brewfridge free.

If it works, a banana dunkel will soon follow....


----------



## lukiferj (26/1/13)

This year I brew my first AG beer. Next week actually. I have week off so will hopefully get two different brews down in my new BIAB urn setup. I want to spend a fair bit of time nailing all these new processes down with basic beers before moving onto some more challenging stuff.


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/13)

Wearing my way through the three kilos of assorted hops I've somehow accumulated :blink:


----------



## Yob (26/1/13)

Nice to see you managed to fit the Mash Tun on the boat :lol:


----------



## Truman42 (26/1/13)

Truman said:


> 1. Have more than one keg on the go at once with different styles in each
> 
> 2. Try to get to more brew club meetings (Wednesday nights is such a bitch)
> 
> ...





3 down one to go.


----------



## angus_grant (26/1/13)

-> first BIAB brew whilst finishing off the brau-clone
-> first AG brew on my brau-clone
-> use my two pre-milled grain packs (red Irish ale, Vienna lager) from Goomba
-> work my way through 4 lbs of hops
-> work my way through 25kg of ale malt and 25kg of pilsener malt
-> christen my new grain mill
-> get more than one keg on the go in my kegerator
-> purchase triple tap font (1 * font + 3 * Perlick SS flow control = $$$$$$$) for kegerator

So basically what this is telling me is that I have acquired too much gear and not constructed enough.
So 2012 was the year of acquisition
2013 is the year of implementation.
Still got the inner vessel/malt pipe for my brau clone to build so would like that done by end of February


----------



## Florian (27/1/13)

Truman said:


> 4, Have sex with the missus in the Hepburn spath baths.


Care to post a review?


----------



## jphowman (27/1/13)

Finally get around to setting up the beer engine that has been sitting in the cupboard for ~4 months slowly getting parts replaced on it.

The missus wants to put it in the corner of the kitchen. I love my wife.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/1/13)

Batz said:


> I gave away brewing for comps. years ago, I found I was brewing beers for others rather than brewing beers for myself. Stuff the guidelines I say.
> 
> Batz


not that i entered comps or anything, but this is what i have done since day #1. but my plans are to get my 80L 3V herms done this year and my double batch single vessel system done aswell. acquire a 2nd fridge for lagers/cc (which is underway) and fix my grain mills (both - replace bearings/bushes and a shaft, after a nasty accident with a coathanger) and to update all those threads that should have been finished yonks ago :lol:


----------



## spog (27/1/13)

> Care to post a review?


 eeewwww,forget thermal pools,try spermal pools...cheers...spog..


----------



## doon (27/1/13)

yeah why do you think they tell you not to put your head under water at those temps. Breeding grounds for bacteria and ear infections. Or chooch infections!!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/1/13)

Buy 40l Crown urn and start doing BIAB.


----------



## mje1980 (27/1/13)

mje1980 said:


> Next year i plan on ( roughly ) doing the following.
> 
> 1.) Brew a nice dry hoppy UK pale ale. I mostly do mild ales, and whenever i do an ESB or pale ale i seem to add too much spec malts, and im never super happy with them, so next year i plan on brewing a decent hoppy,dry UK pale ale. Got lots of first gold so i'll use it!
> 
> ...


Well, I've got a uk pale ale ready to keg, I have a 10.3% IIPA bottled, and a milk stout in the keg, so I'm on track already haha


----------



## mje1980 (2/3/13)

Thought I'd add to mine. I'm keen to get a pure O2 setup, and have just ordered some ph strips, so I can measure my mash ph etc, rather than just guessing. Also plan on using the O2 for fermenting.


----------



## TSMill (2/3/13)

doon said:


> yeah why do you think they tell you not to put your head under water at those temps. Breeding grounds for bacteria and ear infections. Or chooch infections!!


#3 on the list. 2 birds, 1 stone.


----------



## Dave70 (4/3/13)

1. Buy a second fridge of e bay for $50< and within 50km of my postcode.

2. Fit the hose from my mash tun with a tap, thus rendering the timber dowel I currently jam in the end obsolete.


----------



## browndog (4/3/13)

Win enough cash punting on the footy to buy a TIG Welder and make some awesome bling


----------



## JDW81 (4/3/13)

Get the brewery set up in the new place with:

Sink
Decent plumbing
Rain water tank
heavy duty brew stand.
All that is secondary to passing exams <_<


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/13)

1. finish the HERMS PID. 
2. brew more sours
3. brew the collaboration sour that we have been talking about
4. get the wine barrel to store said sour in.
5. a gyle off every double batch
6. brew lots of big beers that are on my list


----------



## bullsneck (4/3/13)

I have a few brew projects...

1. Make a new brew stand (I'll have that done by the weekend)
2. Brew a RIS (hopefully on the new stand this weekend)
3. Set up the Brewery/Man Cave a little better (I can do that this weekend!)
4. Get an O2 kit
5. Improve my 35 or so point beers to 40 or beyond.


----------



## drew9242 (4/3/13)

ill be running around like a mad idiot trying to get me new house finished.

The plan will be to brew enough to keep up with my beer consumption and mates that will be working on the house.

Although the unit I'm living in while building only has rain water, so i can do some experiments with getting my water right.


----------



## komodo (4/3/13)

build a brew frame
upgrade from my 36L HLT to a 97L HLT with dual elements
most importantly - Brew more!


----------



## MastersBrewery (5/3/13)

1. finish keg fridge (manifold on the way)
2. keep keg fridge full
3. Dedicated boil kettle (posibbly an old 18 gal keg I have in the shed)
4. get some pumps
5.finish counter flow chiller (need some 20mm Hose)
6. build a frame
7. get a hermit (might be next year)


----------



## Fish13 (5/3/13)

Drew9242 said:


> ill be running around like a mad idiot trying to get me new house finished.
> 
> The plan will be to brew enough to keep up with my beer consumption and mates that will be working on the house.
> 
> Although the unit I'm living in while building only has rain water, so i can do some experiments with getting my water right.



And give roach some hops for dave!


----------

